# Becoming a snake catcher



## Repliz (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm interesting in pursuing my love of snakes further and furthering my skills to become a snake catcher. There is a big lack of snake catchers in my area and high incidence of snakes being killed with shovels and near bites. I'm just wondering the steps I need to take to do this?

Thanks


----------



## alexbee (Oct 18, 2016)

what state are you in


----------



## Repliz (Oct 18, 2016)

Nsw


----------



## mattG (Oct 18, 2016)

There's probably others down there as well but John Mostyn runs ven courses in NSW...


----------



## Repliz (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you need any specific licensing also or just do the course and become qualified?


----------



## Milotic (Oct 20, 2016)

I am not being racist, but go to India! You will be a well-trained master.


----------

